# 2nd cutout on the same house! Awesome success!



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

We went to a house for the second time to remove bees. This was do to the homeowner not plugging up the hole. I learned something, never let the homeowner take care of anything! lol. Anyways, a swarm had moved in after the first extraction and had been there less than 2 weeks. They had already built 8 layers about 18 inches long and 12 inches deep. Just a wonderful sight. We didn't smoke them at all but just used some homemade comb catcher frames to put the brood in and vacuumed the rest. As we are almost done the queen walks out right in front of us on to the ceiling. Low and behold it was the first time that had happened and we left out queen catcher in the other car. She flew to the window seal and we were able to get her on some comb and put her in the box. We got a lot of brood and we for sure got the queen. I would call that a 100% success!!!! We have been learning a lot but this was by far the best one. These bees look real strong and I am hoping they continue to do so.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Sounds great for you, so how many "native" hives does that give you now?


----------



## frederick (Feb 10, 2012)

i did five cut outs this year on one house and was able to make 8 hives out of them.


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

robherc said:


> Sounds great for you, so how many "native" hives does that give you now?


We have 4 native and 4 others. We have doubled what we paid for. if only I would have thought about doing that first I would never had bought any! I guess that is how it works lol. Been a good year!


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

frederick said:


> i did five cut outs this year on one house and was able to make 8 hives out of them.


Why did you have to do so many do you think. Was there a big reason did swarms just keep coming to locate there?


----------



## frederick (Feb 10, 2012)

there was five that made it thourgh winter.no swarms off the hives this year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe you should screw a panel on there so you don't have to pull nails next time...


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Maybe you should screw a panel on there so you don't have to pull nails next time...


I think I might invest in a screw gun and make this a stream line thing. Maybe I can convince home owners to let me use there homes as swarm catchers since they dont like to fix anything!


----------

